# Some of my collection (pic heavy)



## schroomy (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi all,

I just thought i would share some of Our collection with you all..we are lucky here in Scotland we get to keep all sorts of exotic's and i know how strict it is for you guys over there but you all should be proud of the amazing country you live in and keep your Flora and fauna safe..thanks for looking!

Albino Royal's







Sugar glider









Bumblebee royal





African pygmy hedgehog




My Female Bredli





My Esme (DBJ)





Skunk's Maggie & Frizzy-Bee









Costa Rican Tiger Rump





Millie Gambian pouched rat





Irian Jaya





BRB





Schroom's


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 2, 2010)

SKUNKS!!! That's cool, how do they handle captivity?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 2, 2010)

awwwww i wanna hedghog sooooooooooo cute


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 2, 2010)

great photos and collection wish we could own the same wide variety


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 2, 2010)

you have an awesome collection mate well done


----------



## schroomy (Jul 2, 2010)

IgotFrogs said:


> awwwww i wanna hedghog sooooooooooo cute


Few more pic's for ya 

Red one of our hold back babies he is a friendly lil man





Some of our pinto phase babies we had cuties!






Schroom's


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jul 2, 2010)

nawwwwwww, i want one, soooooo cute :cry:


----------



## schroomy (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr.Boyd said:


> SKUNKS!!! That's cool, how do they handle captivity?



They are funny critters they do really well in captivity like like dogs follow you around every where love cuddles and are always after my cheese!!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 2, 2010)

schroomy said:


> Few more pic's for ya
> 
> Red one of our hold back babies he is a friendly lil man
> 
> ...


 
Oh my gosh Oh my Gosh Oh my Gosh they are sooooooooooo Cute! ......


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 2, 2010)

beckyreptilegirl said:


> nawwwwwww, i want one, soooooo cute :cry:




you cant have one they is mine ,,,, mine mine mine i say lmao .....


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 2, 2010)

Very nice animals. Do the skunks have much of an odour? Also I don't know what newborn hedgehogs look like...do they have spines? Or are the spines soft? Coz I sure as hell wouldnt want to be pushing one of them out!


----------



## eitak (Jul 2, 2010)

What about the skunks spray? Have u ever been sprayed?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm pretty sure they are born naked pinkys ..... I would love to get a hold of some of the spines would make some awesome Jewelery


----------



## schroomy (Jul 2, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Very nice animals. Do the skunks have much of an odour? Also I don't know what newborn hedgehogs look like...do they have spines? Or are the spines soft? Coz I sure as hell wouldnt want to be pushing one of them out!


 


eitak said:


> What about the skunks spray? Have u ever been sprayed?



Our Skunks were descented before we got them..their fecal matter is all that smells it smells of a musky odour

Baby hogglets are born naked they grow soft spines which get thicker and stronger as they mature

Schroom's


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks.

Are animals like skunks and hedgehogs easy to come by over there? Probably a stupid question but are they a rare 'pet' to have or are they commonish?


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 3, 2010)

nice collection you have there mate =)


----------



## schroomy (Jul 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Are animals like skunks and hedgehogs easy to come by over there? Probably a stupid question but are they a rare 'pet' to have or are they commonish?



My partner and i have Bred Hedgehogs here for the past 7 years when we got our first pair they were pretty rare but todaythey are getting fairly popular and becoming more commonly seen
.. Now you see them alot more in the small add's.. Skunks in the uk are still pretty rare there are a few breeders so im sure a few more years down the line they will get more common here i would guess

Schroom's


----------



## schroomy (Jul 3, 2010)

IgotFrogs said:


> Oh my gosh Oh my Gosh Oh my Gosh they are sooooooooooo Cute! ......



Hehe if you think they are cute but you might change your mind when you see them self anointing
where they start foaming at the mouth and covering them self with spit!











they do this when they come across new smell's its also often thought its to make them self less tasty / or poisonous
to potential perdators

Schroom's


----------



## -Matt- (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry about all the questions but this has really gotten me intrigued....
Are they affectionate at all? I know you said the skunks follow you around like a dog would but do they seem to enjoy your company? Are the hogs similar?

Cheers


----------



## JUNGLEJAGUAR (Jul 3, 2010)

Omg your pets are soooooo adorable.. specially Esme


----------



## thals (Jul 3, 2010)

Wicked little menagerie you have there Scrhooms, love the hedgehogs


----------



## schroomy (Jul 3, 2010)

JUNGLEJAGUAR said:


> Omg your pets are soooooo adorable.. specially Esme



TY  i agree with you there Esme is the nicest out the lot


----------



## schroomy (Jul 3, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Sorry about all the questions but this has really gotten me intrigued....
> Are they affectionate at all? I know you said the skunks follow you around like a dog would but do they seem to enjoy your company? Are the hogs similar?
> 
> Cheers



I dont mind ask away..I would say the skunks are more affectionate like i say the tend to plod around after you to see what your up to and will happily come up and lay beside you and snuggle in when your watching tv..the hedgehogs on the other hand are not really as affectionate as a skunk they tend to be more interested in doing there own thing exploring looking for food ect.. some are more huffy than others so dont like being disturbed during the day as they are nocturnal but most of our's dont mind being disturbed during the day.. some of them will come out when they hear you knocking around the animal room to have a look at what your up too ..more likely looking for a few mealworms off you lol but on a whole most are mellow and tend to not mind you bristling their spines and handling them ..we have a couple of super huffy hog's that ball up and give you a good old spiking to the plam of the hand as a sign of affection lol but they all have there own little characters.

Schroom's


----------



## byron_moses (Jul 3, 2010)

those hedge hogs r so cute


----------



## Jimmy_jam (Jul 3, 2010)

those albinos and esme are beautiful..


----------



## schroomy (Jul 3, 2010)

Jimmy_jam said:


> those albinos and esme are beautiful..


 
ty bino's and emse are my pride and joy got lil 09 high contrast bino last year he is coming on great


----------



## Sterlo (Jul 3, 2010)

What's the laws with mammals and reptiles in scotland?
Do you need special license or anything?


----------



## jahan (Jul 3, 2010)

Great collection Schroomy.


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Jul 3, 2010)

So jealous 

Love the albinos and the jag!

The skunks are just too cute though.


----------



## FAY (Jul 3, 2010)

I want a skunk....liked the hedgehogs still I saw it naked...lol


----------



## reptiles08010 (Jul 4, 2010)

wow awesome pets schroomy!! didnt know people keep skunks thats cool as. your hedgys are sweet as too.
love reading all the questions and answers on this post and love seeing all your pics!

Got anymore exotic animals u wanna share, would love to see sum more pics!!

cheers


----------



## dadaman (Jul 4, 2010)

I want a skunk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 4, 2010)

The skunks are gorgeous!
Do you know if they would be similar to ferrets in their behaviour and such? (considering they come from the same family)


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jul 4, 2010)

lmao still super cute looks like hes having a bad hair day lol


----------



## morgs202 (Jul 4, 2010)

I want a hedgehog!!!! They are so awsome, even when they foam...


----------



## schroomy (Jul 4, 2010)

phoebe said:


> The skunks are gorgeous!
> Do you know if they would be similar to ferrets in their behaviour and such? (considering they come from the same family)




Skunks are closely related to the Ferret's and weasel family, and thats what most people think when we take Maggie & Frissy-Bee out for walk- people look and then double take and then realise and go "Oh **** i thought it was a ferret"! Then you get a barrage of cool questions- its great seeing peoples reactions.but actually through recent genetic studies it was found that skunks were not as closely related after all, and were reclassified in their own family 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetics http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skunk#cite_note-Dragoo-1


----------



## Sarah (Jul 4, 2010)

wow thats what i call variety , awesome collection although im not a fan of spiders !


----------



## schroomy (Jul 5, 2010)

reptiles08010 said:


> Got anymore exotic animals u wanna share, would love to see sum more pics!!



Forgot about Marley our Rescue Iggy this guy was in really poor health and condition when we got him apparently he was being pass around junkie doss houses so you can probably imagine but after all he has been through he has kept his mellow placid character 






Schroom's


----------



## schroomy (Jul 5, 2010)

Marley doing tricks for grapes !


----------



## gruba10 (Jul 6, 2010)

WOW, cool animals u have there!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Jul 6, 2010)

OHH I SOOOOO want to move to Scotland!!!!!!!!! taht pic of your hedgehog on its back looks like it's winking!!!!!


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 6, 2010)

thats gross how they spit on them selves...lol but very cute without the 'spit'..


----------



## Jimbobulan (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know alot about exotics or hybrids so what is a BRB? It looks awesome!


----------



## Tojo (Jul 6, 2010)

Awesome menagerie you have there Scrhooms! I'm moving to Scotland


----------



## schroomy (Jul 12, 2010)

Jimbobulan said:


> I don't know alot about exotics or hybrids so what is a BRB? It looks awesome!


 
BRB is just short for Brazilian Rainbow Boa stunning animals so iridescent in sun light

Schroom's


----------



## schroomy (Jul 12, 2010)

talking about exotic's i am also very excited about one of our royals ..Since jan we have been putting our Spider and a pastel morph males in with our royal named Princess..after keeping us waiting 6 months she decided to drop some egg's.. she laid 9 egg's in total one out side her coil's all look healthy and she never used her nest box which she had a choice of two.. one with moss and the other with vermic but deciced newspaper was best lol ..she last wieghed in at 2179g and after dropping eggs 1386g bless her..i am soo excited to see who the father is but now all going well i have to wait another 30 days as today we are half way through the 60 day incubation period!! lol grrr am so impatient keep peering in the incubator







Schroom's


----------



## schroomy (Jul 12, 2010)

For the hog fan's i thought i would post pic of our recent litter of hog's feeding of there mum so cute






Schroom's


----------



## TriggerFish (Jul 12, 2010)

Got zoo??

Awesome! Thanks for sharing. I've really enjoyed viewing and reading about all your critters. So much variety. I bet there is something interesting going on every day!


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 12, 2010)

That's an incredible collection, it must be like a zoo at your place. I used to live in Texas where there were plenty of Skunks, unfortunatley most of the ones I saw were road kill. You would always smell them before you saw them even when they were dead.


----------



## schroomy (Jul 12, 2010)

it is amazing having all these animals but hard work looking after it all too more a labour of love juggling work, animals plus the cost of keeping such a collection also not being able to travel or go holidays etc.. What’s more funny is when you go to the Zoo i come home disappointed as my house is much more interesting lol...road kill skunks i have heard a lot of stories of people hitting skunks with their car's which might not do much actual damage to the vehicle itself it’s the skunks mercaptan that can have lasting effects as it can make its way in to the air con unit in the car and as it is kind of greasy it is almost impossible to get rid of odour from the vehicle 





anouc said:


> That's an incredible collection, it must be like a zoo at your place. I used to live in Texas where there were plenty of Skunks, unfortunatley most of the ones I saw were road kill. You would always smell them before you saw them even when they were dead.


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 13, 2010)

[QUOTE i have heard a lot of stories of people hitting skunks with their car's which might not do much actual damage to the vehicle itself it’s the skunks mercaptan that can have lasting effects as it can make its way in to the air con unit in the car and as it is kind of greasy it is almost impossible to get rid of odour from the vehicle[/QUOTE]

Yes I don't doubt it, sometimes you would drive past and not see anything but you know a Skunk had been killed there due to the powerful smell. It's something you would never forget.


----------



## Laghairt (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey Schroomy,

Just looking at the picture of your pouched rat. I remembered seeing that they are used in bomb detection in Africa. They must be highly intelligent, what are they like as pets?

See: Pouched rats or Police rats....?!!


----------



## schroomy (Jul 13, 2010)

anouc said:


> Hey Schroomy,
> 
> Just looking at the picture of your pouched rat. I remembered seeing that they are used in bomb detection in Africa. They must be highly intelligent, what are they like as pets?
> 
> See: Pouched rats or Police rats....?!!



Hi Anouc,

they are trully intellegent animals and the mine and lab work they do is amazing.. they also make amazing pets Millie our gambian pouch rat loves attention and fuss and can be very demanding if she is not stimulated with plenty of attention.. she also gets very annoyed if we feed marley our iggy first lol she hates it and squalks her head off if we by pass her with the food and feed him lol she is a funny beast and the amount of food they can pack away in those pouchies is incredible i have seen whole banana's grapes pouched till she looked like a different animal altogether.. here are a couple of interesting vid's that show some of the amazing work these animals can do 

[video=youtube;s_E7hvRRmgE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_E7hvRRmgE[/video]

[video=youtube;KoRvdyuHxdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoRvdyuHxdE&feature=related[/video]

Schroom's


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 13, 2010)

What an amazing commection you have. I would love to have those Royals, hogs, skunks and BRB's! 

Times like this I sometimes really wish we were allowed these beautiful animals here.


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 13, 2010)

SKUNKS and HEDGEHOGS I SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WOULD WANT ....oh and love all ya collection with exception of that 8 legged hairy thing that I will leave out ..me and spiders are a no go zone


----------



## schroomy (Aug 4, 2010)

our royal egg's are due to hatch soon so excited !

Day 1




Day 52






Schroom's


----------



## schroomy (Aug 7, 2010)

Day 55 we returned home from work to find his in the incubator !?

They're here!






Schroom's


----------



## GTsteve (Aug 7, 2010)

Uh oh! Looks like your zoo just got bigger!!! Congrats!


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Aug 7, 2010)

your so lucky over there and congratz on the new babies.


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 7, 2010)

what wonderful pics of your animals !!

Thank you so much for sharing

We MUST see pics of the babies when they are bigger

Elizabeth


----------



## MannyM (Aug 11, 2010)

schroomy said:


> Our Skunks were descented before we got them..their fecal matter is all that smells it smells of a musky odour
> Schroom's


 
Been very interesting to read through your thread Schroom. So tell me, how do you 'de-scent' a skunk?


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 11, 2010)

very nice collection schroomy !

ok I wont one of the African pygmy hedgehogs !! They are off the hook.. way to cool ! 

Ezekiel


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Aug 11, 2010)

I would swap my collection for a pair of skunks, they rock


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 11, 2010)

The skunks and Hedgehogs are gorgeous!! (I love your other critters also, but those are pretty unique around our neck of the woods )


----------



## Dragoness (Aug 12, 2010)

OMG after living in canada, I will never ever forget teh smell of someone who had been skunked. I ran a pet food warehouse over there and the people that would come in to buy skunk shampoo were banished out of my store! I made them wait outside and took the stuff out to them, as that smell would take days to get out of the store, even when they hadnt touched anything.

Such an awesome collection. So jealous!

Cheers


----------



## schroomy (Aug 13, 2010)

We have also been keeping Sugar gliders for roughly 4 to 5 years now and they have never produced a baby joey until now that is !!We noticed lunar had a bump in her pouch which has now got to big for her to carry around as last night she was out in her cage and there was no bump..so we checked her sleeping bag and found a lil joey at the bottom of the bag..they even let us take him out to have a look anyway we are well happy here is a few pic's

Lunar





lil baby awww










Schroom's


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 13, 2010)

omg that is so cute


----------



## PimmsPythons (Aug 13, 2010)

what an awesome collection.love the jags colours and i've always been a massive fan of rainbow boas,they are stunning.the skunks and hedghogs are great as well.
cheers
simon


----------



## blakehose (Aug 13, 2010)

This is the best collection I have seen on aps to date!


----------



## schroomy (Aug 13, 2010)

Ty for all the great comments guys im sure you will all get sick of looking at all my animals but i like to share lol 

Some baby royal hatchies that were born on the 6th of this month 






most of them out and about









And another new addition to the family are a pair naked rats that the girlfriend got from a friend lol long story but strange looking things !










Schroom's


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Aug 22, 2010)

haha the hedgehogs are like so cute but still look like the best hardcore pet hahah 
the photo of the skunk looks fake he is the beatiful


----------



## schroomy (Aug 27, 2010)

Yay our baby joey has his eyes open!

When Lunar was out and about for her meal worms this evening, I tempted out Simba from their sleeping pouch, and plucked the Joey out for a little cuddle! 

His eyes are open now, and he is the cutest thing I have seen in a long time. 

He started crabbing (the noise they make when alarmed or worried or calling) and Simba came straight over to him. All of a sudden, the baby leapt onto his Dad, snuggled and shuffled about and latched onto his back. I tried to get pics, but they didnt capture the moment very well. 

Because this is our first ever Joey, it is all such an amazing experience, and it was amazing to see him, and Simba making sure he had a good grip, before setting off around the cage, and back into the pouch! 

Hehe ok... here are the pictures...

On some of the pics, he has such a worried expression on his face!! Hehe 











Schroom's


----------



## kamaia (Aug 27, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!! That is just AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!

I love the possums, and that spider I have to say, just creeps me out. 

You are one lucky individual. Jarasic Park (modern day series) has begun.Hahahahaha.

Once again, WOW.


----------



## schroomy (Aug 29, 2010)

ngarrang said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! That is just AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love the possums, and that spider I have to say, just creeps me out.
> 
> ...




Hehe that made me smile thanks pal


----------

